
Just how conceptually economical is the Many Worlds Interpretation? - kgwgk
https://philipball.blogspot.com/2019/09/just-how-conceptually-economical-is.html
======
n4r9
This presents a much more refined view of the actual difficulties surrounding
MWI than a previous article I'd read by the same author in Aeon (dated
February 2015): [https://aeon.co/essays/is-the-many-worlds-hypothesis-
just-a-...](https://aeon.co/essays/is-the-many-worlds-hypothesis-just-a-
fantasy)

